
The Largest Fossilized Human Turd Ever Found Came from a Sick Viking - gonzodbg
https://www.thevintagenews.com/2019/10/02/lloyds-bank-coprolite/
======
AnimalMuppet
Can anyone answer whether "fossilized" is accurate in this case? An actual,
real fossil can form in only 1000 years?

~~~
detaro
As far as I know "fossil" is typically only used for things that are older
than 10000 years. On the other hand, there is no clear definition of what
properties make something an "actual fossil" (there's various ways in which
something can be preserved to be a fossil), so it might very well be the same
as an old-enough fossil.

